# 92 stanza bogging plz help!!!



## stanzaman1508 (Mar 5, 2007)

i have a 1992 nissan stanza i am away from the car so i do not know the miles but here is my issue.

i will be driving and when i shift up or down it will rev to about 2500 rpms and just seem to get stuck there for about 1-3 seconds then will pick up rpms and speed with no change from me. i dont let off the gass i dont turn the car off nothing like that it just fixes itself some how. it only happens about 30%of the time i drive but still this is a problem that is so annoying. plus i have plans for this car and that is an issue that can not be tollerated.

part 2:my plans are to turbo this car with a turbo system that is found on Realnissan.com what will this all consist of besides the basics turbo manifold, turbo kit, and intercooler. will i be needing to upgrade my injectors along with pistons? i am looking to make this a street/strip car any suggestions on turbo size and such?

these may be dumb questions to you but from some one who works on nothing but hondas and wants to get out of the box these are very very very inportant questions..

thank you "stanzaman1508"


----------

